
Zork source and binaries, January 1978 - larsbrinkhoff
https://github.com/MITDDC/zork-1978-01
======
ashton314
My earliest memories of interacting with the computer are those of playing
Zork with my father. When I grew older and learned how to program, my most
ambitious project in high school was a text based adventure game engine
written in Common Lisp. I utilized the natural language parser that Paul
Graham Details in _On Lisp_ to parse game instructions. Game elements like the
Loud Room (where every command just echos until you say the magic word) or the
maze drove me to create numerous game permutations.

I love Zork so much. So many good memories with that game.

------
082349872349872
To go meta, see "Inform 7". It's a system in which one programs guess-the-verb
text adventures by using a guess-the-verb semi-natural largely-declarative
programming language.

[http://inform7.com](http://inform7.com)

~~~
pmiller2
And here, you can see the Inform 7 source for Zork:
[http://i7-dungeon.sourceforge.net/source.html](http://i7-dungeon.sourceforge.net/source.html)

------
dang
Related from 3 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23108626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23108626)

2019:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21740147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21740147)

2019:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672436)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15147346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15147346)

------
teddyh
> _The ownership status of these files is not entirely clear._

And to think that some people like to cast doubt on even reading GPL code…
What would they think of this?

Anyway, for actually free classic text gaming, see
[http://www.catb.org/~esr/open-adventure/](http://www.catb.org/~esr/open-
adventure/)

------
atum47
I never got to play Zork but I did play Return to Zork. I always loved
adventure games. my list of finished games is quite extensive: full throttle,
the dig, prisoner of ice, goblins (2 and 3), grim fandango... never finished
return to Zork though. one day ill probably will.

thanks for sharing the source code.

~~~
vyrotek
I loved Return to Zork. But I only finished by cheating.

Want some rye?

~~~
samplatt
'Course ya do!

 _That line is chiseled in stone on the surface of my brain._

------
palad1n
Yeah, I was sort of into interactive fiction like over a decade ago. I
actually converted a random haiku generator from JavaScript to Inform 6.

------
ChicagoDave
I wonder if this would compile with ZILF:

[https://foss.heptapod.net/zilf/zilf](https://foss.heptapod.net/zilf/zilf)

